# A couple of fatties from the weekend



## trabba (Mar 23, 2015)

Strayed from my normal barbecue bacon fatty and did a couple new ones this weekend. A buffalo chicken stuffed with cream cheese, chicken, buffalo sauce, ranch, and cheddar cheese. Also did a philly with provolone, onions, garlic, banana peppers, and steak. 













fat1.jpg



__ trabba
__ Mar 23, 2015






Philly Cheesesteak













fat2.jpg



__ trabba
__ Mar 23, 2015






Buffalo Chicken













fat3.jpg



__ trabba
__ Mar 23, 2015






225 and ready to go













fat4.jpg



__ trabba
__ Mar 23, 2015






Money Shot!


----------



## bruno994 (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks great!  Hard to beat a fatty!


----------

